# CANNED



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*SHARON AND I PUT UP 45 QTS OF GREEN [34] AND YELLOW BEANS [11] THIS AFTERNOON OUT OF OUR LITTLE GARDEN-TOMORROW I NEED TO PICK 2 ROWS OF ITALIAN BEANS----THAN DO IT ALL OVER AGAIN NEXT WEEK--THIS WAS THE FIRST PICKING---------PIC,S ---QUARTS--2 SQUASH PLANTS---TOMATO'S,ONIONS----BEANS,,,HAVE A FEW SPUDS IN AND THEIR COMING ALONG GOOD--------SB*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking mighty fine there Skip, we're doing the canning thing also.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Look'in good Skipper--- that's gonna be some good winter eat'in

awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dang the two of you have been busy

wish i had room for a garden

but we do grow our own tomatoes,green peppers,jalepeno,habenaro and thai peppers


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... Brings back memories of my dad canning bread & butter pickles.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Great! We do jams, pickles, and jerky right now. I want to branch out.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice job bud good to see the bose is keeping you bussy


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Pretty impressive for your short growing season, Skip.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We added 23 1/2 pints of relish today to the larder.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wha!!!! put up 30 more Qts of beans today--86 qts in all --green ,yellow, Italian---still have 3 row's of yellow waiting to be picked-[2nd picking]----I pulled the green bean bushes-yellow will be picked in a day or two and will get a 3rd picking of the Italian in a week--------Man have I been busy-------worked the county fair last week -Wed to Sun with the trappers booth--showing kids furs of the U.P. from weasel to wolf--and of course Howl'en and calling demo---Monday I think I naped all Day----------svb*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Skip, you're making me tired just reading this.........................


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, we're beaned out here, I think we did 40 + qts, since then we've done 30 more pickles, 28 quarts peaches, 20 sweet pickles, 30 lbs hickory roasted garlic. Going to dry the romano beans when they're ready in the fall, still tomatoes,beets and squashes. Hmmm!! Crazy but good.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know where I'm heading if the SHTF.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I know where I'm heading if the SHTF.


 We'll have the hammock ready ( its a double )


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I started to say pick me up when you head up there Don, but with it being a double hammock , I'll pass !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> I started to say pick me up when you head up there Don, but with it being a double hammock , I'll pass !!


 We can use some of the canning for a divider!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He'd have to fight Deb for it and if that happens you better bring the 460 Ed.


----------

